# Patent: Canon multiple lens camera system



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 20, 2018)

> Here’s an interesting patent from Canon uncovered by Canon News. It’s a multiple lens camera system that is somewhat similar to the Light Camera L16 system. The Canon uses different focal lengths and 8 cameras to make the image.
> *Focal lengths in Japan Patent Application 2018-200484:* (35mm equivalent)
> 
> 5.2mm F2.88 (29mm)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Dec 20, 2018)

Well if they drop a cellular antenna in the thing and give it an Android OS build, then they'll probably have a decent selling product.


----------



## djack41 (Dec 21, 2018)

Canon should just buy Sony sensors so Canon R&D can concentrate on silly Soft Lenses and Multiple Lens Cameras. Geeez!


----------



## Ah-Keong (Dec 21, 2018)

Imagine a 11-24mm or 17mm TS-E but able to fit a screw-on circular polarizer or ND filter....


----------



## Kit. (Dec 21, 2018)

Now that's something that can kill DSLRs.


----------



## 4fun (Dec 21, 2018)

YES, YES, YES! Finally! The concept of computational Imaging also popping up at "innovative" Canon. 

A better version of the Light L16 by Canon with an excellent UI would be fabulous. I'd definitely buy it. 

btw: it is a "multiple cameras camera", not just a "multiple lens camera".


----------



## BrightTiger (Dec 21, 2018)

But where's the 200mm f/2.8, 400mm f/4, 600mm f/5.6 lenses? Oh Canon!


----------



## 4fun (Dec 21, 2018)

BrightTiger said:


> But where's the 200mm f/2.8, 400mm f/4, 600mm f/5.6 lenses? Oh Canon!



1. simple crop
2. more light-sensitive sensor tech

bye bye, polished glass bricks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 21, 2018)

The obvious use for the patent is a smart phone. Some smart phones already use multiple lenses and cameras to allow wide / telephoto images, but this is a single camera sensor with multiple lenses.

The unique thing about this is that it uses that single sensor to do a optical zoom over a fairly wide range. Each lens focuses on a different portion of the sensor. So, you get a very short zoom lens that can focus from very close to infinity and is small.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 21, 2018)

4fun said:


> YES, YES, YES! Finally! The concept of computational Imaging also popping up at "innovative" Canon.
> 
> A better version of the Light L16 by Canon with an excellent UI would be fabulous. I'd definitely buy it.
> 
> btw: it is a "multiple cameras camera", not just a "multiple lens camera".




The patent indicates a single sensor.

"[0014]
The imaging device of an Example has a compound eye image formation optical system constituted by the image formation optical system of a plurality of single focuses. The a plurality of image formation optical systems include at least two image formation optical systems from which a focal distance differs each other. *And the imaging device is imaged with one image sensor which has an imaging region (photoelectric conversion region) where the optical image of the object (object) formed in a mutually different region in the image surface by a plurality of image formation optical systems, *respectively is corresponded for every image formation optical system (photoelectric conversion is carried out). Or it images with the image sensor (multiple jams were provided) provided for every image formation optical system. Image sensors are optoelectric transducers, such as a CCD sensor and a CMOS sensor."


----------



## 4fun (Dec 21, 2018)

yes, you are right. I did not read far enough. Just went with


> The Canon uses different focal lengths and 8 cameras to make the image.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 26, 2018)

Paging harryfilm.


----------

